# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  جومانا مراد بطلة شارع الهرم

## الحصن نيوز

بعد سلسة من الخلافات والمشاكل ,استقر احمد السبكي منتج فيلم "شارع الهرم" على الفنانة السورية جومانا مراد لتكون بطلة الفيلم ,بعد الاعتذار الذي قدمته الفنانة سمية الخشاب.



والى الآن لم يتم التعاقد رسمياً مع الفنانة السورية  بعد ترشيح السبكي جومانا للدور ووافقت بشكل مبدئي.


وقد شاركت الفنانة جمانة مراد في بعض الاعمال التي انتجها السبكي مثل "الفرح" و"كباريه".


وشهد فلم الهرم سلسلة من الخلافات بين كل من سمية الخشاب ومؤلف الفيلم سيد السبكي بعد رفضه إجراء تعديلات على سيناريو العمل ليستقر السبكي على جمانا مراد .


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

